# New service to property



## JD2716 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello all! This is my first post on here. We bought a foreclosed property that has existing overhead line but in very poor shape. The quote to remove service, 3 pole, and trench in new line was going to be upwards of 20k with no real description of service or itemized costs. My question is, why can I not put my meter at the road and trench and lay 300 ft of cable myself to my panel? Is there a code restriction on length underground? Amp loss? I know people do work like this all the time. I just want to know if there is a reason I cant.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

JD2716 said:


> Hello all! This is my first post on here. We bought a foreclosed property that has existing overhead line but in very poor shape. The quote to remove service, 3 pole, and trench in new line was going to be upwards of 20k with no real description of service or itemized costs. My question is, why can I not put my meter at the road and trench and lay 300 ft of cable myself to my panel? Is there a code restriction on length underground? Amp loss? I know people do work like this all the time. I just want to know if there is a reason I cant.


Knowing nothing about your jurisdiction I would say the obvious reason YOU can't is that you're not an electrician. 
Could an electrician? Maybe there are a number of reasons why what you propose wouldn't work but without intimate knowledge of your area its hard to say. I will say that going underground is often not as cheap as you think and can, at times, be more expensive then overhead.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com.

However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up for a free account at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.

This thread has been closed.


----------

